# battery light and e brake light are on



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

they stayed on while i was driven now the car wont start wut do they mean....bad alternator maybe idk please help


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

yup, more than likely it the alternater and it didn't charge the batt. Now you have a dead batt.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

i thought so ..... got a jump and headed to school broke down a couple miles down the road (lost charge) .......anything else it could be


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, the alternator.


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

Definitely a bad alternator. Same thing happened to me and I replaced the alty.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

why but even with the bad alt. it shouldnt matter if the car is jumped after being jumped it should create enought power that it doesnt need the battery its only there to keep the "memory" for the clock and radio and the redundent crap or at least i thought i drove one with a bad batt fine till i got it to my shop and they replaced the batt and alt.


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

The alternator is an important part of the engine because it perpetuates the reproduction of power. The battery supplies the initial boost the engine needs to start the vehicle. The alternator takes over and replaces the power used in the battery by the starting of the engine.

See link below for more info:
Alternators and How They Work : How Car Stuff Works


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

yes was the alternator for sure thank you all great help


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Also, your ebrake light is probably on because the cable itself is loose. You can tighten it by taking the arm rest console apart and tightening the nut on the bottom of the handle that's attached to the cable. Or pay the dealership $200 to do it.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

it was on because thats like a code lettein you no there is a charging problem ...that and the battery light = charging problem but thanks i gota tightn it anyways to much ebrake drifting stetchin my cable....well have a good one


----------

